# Acer Laptop keeps restarting over and over



## kempo2k9 (Dec 8, 2009)

Everytime I switch on my Acer 5740 Laptop, after it reaches the POST screen displaying the Acer logo and Setup (F2) and Boot Selection Menu (F12) the laptop restarts over and over again and never stops. 

It has only been doing this since i installed a new program, after i installed it a blue screen appeared saying "STOP", and a bunch of other text but I couldnt make out what it said as the screen disappeared so fast. It is probably the work of a virus of some sort.

I have already tried to boot from my recovery discs, but after the restoring the OS to factory settings, the same restart loop happens again. 

I cannot even access safe mode as it immediately restarts after displaying the acer logo. But I am however able to access the BIOS setup (f2) and the boot selection menu (f12). 

I know for certain that I have no hardware problems as the system was working perfectly with no errors up until I ran the program and feel that this may be the work of a virus.

Here are the details of my Acer Aspire 5740 laptop that I have acquired via the Setup menu:

CPU Type: Intel (R) Core(TM) i5 CPU M 430 @ 2.27GHz
CPU Speed: 2260 Mhz
IDE0 Model Name : WDC WD6400BEVT-22AORTO-(S1)
IDE0 Serial Number: WD-WXF0AB957752
ATAPI Model Name: Slimtype BD E DS4E1S
System BIOS Version: V1.09
VGA BIOS Version: BK-ATI VER012.015.000.003.035534
KBC Version: 03.17
Product Name: Aspire 5740
Manufacturer: Acer

Total Memory: 4096 MB
Video Memory: 512 MB

I feel as if I cant do anything to fix this issue, if anyone can suggest anything that could help resolve this issue it would be very appreciated.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You were able to boot to the Recovery disks and do a recovery? But then the boot from hard drive still fails? Suggest that you try How to use the Bootrec.exe tool in the Windows Recovery Environment to troubleshoot and repair startup issues in Windows if you made a System Repair disk or have the necessary functionality on your Recovery disks.

Secondly I suggest you run diagnostics on the hard drive. Maybe there is one in the BIOS or on the Recovery disks, or see if you can get bootable diagnostics from the hard drive manufacturer.


----------



## kempo2k9 (Dec 8, 2009)

Hello, thanks for the response. I just tried to attempt the first method that you suggested but it seems that my recovery discs do not have the bootrec.exe option. I am currently attempting to restore the OS using the discs once again. My BIOS menu and recovery discs have very limited options and this rules out the second 
Method that you suggested. Should I look on the hard drive manufacturers website to look for bootable diagnostics? Sorry for the late response as I have very limited Access to the internet, I am currently using my iPod touch to post in this forum.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes, try the hard drive manufacturer's diagnostics.


----------

